#ubuntu-ie 2011-07-04
<tdr112> afternoon all
<airurando> evening all
#ubuntu-ie 2011-07-05
<czajkowski> aloha
<czajkowski> tdr112: ye met sladen
<czajkowski> he's cool and worked on the font
<tdr112> hello cztab
<czajkowski> brat behave
<tdr112> ah i can only say it while you are not in ireland
<czajkowski> but i am in ireland :)
<tdr112> ok , ubuntu-ie is now a cztab free zone
<tdr112> well, welcome back czajkowski
<tdr112> we have a nice bit of sun for you today
<czajkowski> lets hope it stays there tomorrrow raining down here
<ebel> "cztab is dead, long live cztab"
<czajkowski> i'll deal with ye tomorrow
<czajkowski> ebel: you not around tomorrow
<ebel> Yeah will be
<czajkowski> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-ie/1031/detail/
<ebel> :P
<ebel> I was *just* thinking "Oh I'll bet there's a loco meeting on LD" :P
<ebel> and was just on that page :)
<ebel> ha! ha i tells you
<ebel> *registered*
<czajkowski> ebel: no +1
<ebel> I wonder how many people you can claim to bring...
<czajkowski> up to 5 i think...
<ebel> ha!
<czajkowski> as many as you like actually
<czajkowski> blank field
<ebel> :P
<czajkowski> such a cheeky fecker
<ebel> It's django, so you can force numbers & min and max.
<slashtom> ebel bringing "one"
 * slashtom !
<ebel> TBH I'm broadly against software trying to ban things like this. The software should allow a user to do that. Social norms and relations should be in force there. :()
<ebel> * :)
<ebel> slashtom: you're worth at least 25k people
<slashtom> :P
<slashtom> can you add a note against your 25,000 people, that they will be arriving based at a time based on Irish Standard Time
<ebel> that page says IST
<mhall119> ebel: why are you entering 250000 guests in the loco-directory?
<ebel> mhall119: to see how high I could go.
<ebel> I got 31½k actually
<ebel> curiousity :)
<mhall119> well you're flooding our inboxes with error messages :(
<ebel> ah
<czajkowski> ebel: gofile a bug now
<mhall119> can you file a bug saying that it should give a friendly error message please?
<ebel> that might be when I was binary searching for the upper bound
<czajkowski> ebel: you are a bloody geek
<mhall119> lol
<czajkowski> you shall get a wallop tomorrow
<czajkowski> file the bug now
<mhall119> I'd expect this kind of thing from paultag...
<czajkowski> that'll learn yoyu
<czajkowski> right grabbing a shower
<czajkowski> i shall expect the bug to be logged by the time i get back
<czajkowski> then i can assign it to paultag
<czajkowski> :p
 * ebel files bug about threats of violence from loco council!
<mhall119> that's a feature
<ebel> help help my prince, i am being wronged!
<ebel> hahahaa
<czajkowski> mhall119: +1
<czajkowski> i'm needed
<mhall119> in fact, threats of violence is the most requested feature of the LC
<czajkowski> i keep lc and ld from killing one another
<ebel> https://bugs.launchpad.net/loco-directory/+bug/806005
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 806005 in LoCo Team Directory "Error (as opposed to validation error) given if person enters more than 32,000 for 'number of guests'" [Undecided,New]
<czajkowski> ebel: well done on filling our inboxes :p
<ebel> like you've never found bugs and broken things! :P
<czajkowski> yeah i just want getting the error bugs and the lads were wonder what kinda event was going ong
<czajkowski> :)
<czajkowski> nicely spotted
<ebel> they should know ubuntu-ie is a popular loco
<tdr112> ebel: yep 31k at our events
<czajkowski> :)
<mokmeister> hi all
<mokmeister> anybody using 10.04 and firefox 5?
<moylan> 11.04 here, sorry.
<mokmeister> I've noticed that if I leave firefox on, memory usage just keeps going up until the whole os gets completely unresponsive
<moylan> i have a netbook in 1gb running xubuntu 11.04.  i have firefox opened for days at a time with dozens of tabs + chrome + opera and while it can get slow once i close tabs it's fine.
<mokmeister> I was wondering if it was part of the whole memory leak thing with X (that I thought was sorted) or if it was something else.
<moylan> usually flash based tabs are the problem
<mokmeister> If I leave firefox on for more than a day, it takes over 1GB RAM!!!! (I have 2GB altogether on my desktop)
<moylan> and these days i usually use chrome for flash based nonsense.
<mokmeister> that's what I was thinking too, but I left firefox open with just gmail, hotmail and yahoo mail open and it was still the same
<mokmeister> tbh I haven't tried it with just , say a google page left open
<moylan> well when flash crashes with an error message the gmail tab goes south too
<mokmeister> gmail uses flash?
<moylan> it looks like it.  can't be sure but it does crash when flash crashes.
<mokmeister> hmmm. Interesting
<moylan> http://webapps.stackexchange.com/questions/11050/does-gmail-use-flash
<mokmeister> I'm using chromium now myself at the mo, and I think the same thing is happening. Memory usage seems to be climbing. Not as dramatically as ff. started at 55MB, now 69MB.
<mokmeister> thanks
<moylan> when in doubt blame flash. :-)
<mokmeister> lol! Indeed!
<moylan> and if google can't make flash work then who can?
<mokmeister> that was an interesting link
<moylan> going to ubuntu hour in dublin tomorrow?
<mokmeister> nope
<mokmeister> down in clare
<mokmeister> will be in Limerick and Cork for most of tomorrow
<mokmeister> I keep missing the ubuntu hour in Limerick.
<mokmeister> I was at the first one or two
<mokmeister> I just keep forgetting to go then!
<mokmeister> hmmm, after a prelimary investigation, looks like it could be flash alright. Chromium memory now 57MB & 56MB, ff steady at 132.3 MB, with only your link open.
<mokmeister> Bummer, and I was really getting into those app tabs too!
<moylan> local apps are always better.  but web apps are convenient.  you just have to find the balance.
<airurando> evening all
#ubuntu-ie 2011-07-06
<czajkowski> ebel: slashtom tdr112 whats the weather like up there today
<ebel> tis alright
<slashtom> sunny, warm
<ebel> smidge cloudy
<slashtom> a few clouds
<ebel> warm
<slashtom> might rain later
<ebel> fans are going like mad in the office here.
<slashtom> our air-con is on
<ebel> apparently it was 27℃ this morning (though our office gets v. warm)
<ebel> (27℃ in our room that is)
<slashtom> my widget says it's 13 outside
<tdr112> no sign of rain
<czajkowski> lashing rain here
<ebel> czajkowski: I swear we've had good weather the last few days here in the big smoke. If you bring the rain..........!!!!
<ebel> LO
<ebel> :P
<slashtom> limerick is being washed away?
<slashtom> what time is the ubuntu hour?
<tdr112> starts at 6
<tdr112> i will be a bit late
<tdr112> 6.20 or so
<czajkowski> aloha
<czajkowski> i'm here
<czajkowski> that is all thayt matter
<czajkowski> as is moylan
<tdr112> ok i will be down to you as as i can
<czajkowski> coolio
<airurando> Hi all.
<airurando> Hope UH Dublin goes well.
<tdr112> hey airurando
<airurando> Evening tdr112
<tdr112> ok leaving work now should be there soon
#ubuntu-ie 2011-07-07
<czajkowski> aloha
<slashtom> hey, how are you?
<czajkowski> knackered
<czajkowski> good to see folks yesterday though
<airurando> evening all
<moylan> hi airurando
<airurando> hey moylan
<airurando> how was UHD?
<moylan> you missed a great night last night.  but don't worry i saw tons of pics been taken.  they'll appear i reckon in the next few days.
<airurando> cool
<moylan> hows the hols going?
<airurando> not hols as such
<moylan> a break?
<airurando> sister in laws wedding last sat.
 * airurando was a groomsman
<moylan> ah a family do.  can be great, can be ominous.
<airurando> they down to Tralee to do a few jobs on our house there getting it fit for letting
<airurando> the wedding was great
<airurando> Jackie was one of the bridesmaids
<moylan> it can be great to meet with family that you don't see from one year to the next.
<airurando> matron of honour actually :)
<moylan> hope you passed out a few ubuntu cds! :-D
<airurando> I was delighted it went well for the couple
<airurando> not quite
<moylan> good weather?
<airurando> great weather in Cork
<SCD101> lol
<airurando> regarding the CDs though
<airurando> might be in the process of getting my sisters household over.
<airurando> SCD101 sur the weather is always great in Cork
<moylan> it's always good to get somebody off windows.  especially if you were supporting them when they were using windows!
<SCD101> As it is in Dublin :P
<airurando> SCD101 the only affiliation I have with Cork is that my fabilous wife is from the fine city and county.
<SCD101> As it should be ;)
<SCD101> Remove the population and slowly convert them
<moylan> my family moved from cork to dun laoghaire around 1840s.  we're still considered blowins in dun laoghaire
 * airurando was born in the combe
 * SCD101 was also
<airurando> *coombe
<airurando> my grandparents retired to Glasnevin
<airurando> on my fathers side
<airurando> moylan: will you blog about UHD?
<moylan> i'll try and put together a few lines.  if i don't sleep tonight i'll start work on it.
<airurando> good stuff
<airurando> It was a shame I could not get there
<moylan> the _one_ time you are not there!
<airurando> indeed :(
<moylan> not only was it because czajkowski was over but i reckon that there hadn't been one for a few months may have helped.
<airurando> yeah
<airurando> how many were there?
<moylan> 7-8
<moylan> actually 9
<airurando> nice
<moylan> i also wonder if doing it on a wednesday helped
<airurando> we always had it on a wednesday
<airurando> last wednesday of the month
<moylan> whoops.  sorry my brain is a bit wonky at the mo
<airurando> still waiting on the first sat/sun one in a cafe/library.
 * moylan mumbles embassingly
<airurando> lol
<airurando> hope you pick a saturday that I'm not working
<moylan> have to pick a saturday that doesn't clash with my rpg group.  it's been moved around at the mo.
<airurando> excuse the ignorance
<airurando> whats rpg?
<moylan> role playing game.  in this an old fashioned dice and figures game with thick thick books.
<moylan> this case an
#ubuntu-ie 2011-07-08
<airurando> evening
#ubuntu-ie 2012-07-02
<czajkowski> ebel: they still want my password to access the email
<czajkowski> mind boggling
<ebel> haha
<zmoylan> on the plus side its reassuring that they don't read your email normally :-)
<ebel> czajkowski: http://www.dataprotection.ie/ViewDoc.asp?fn=/documents/responsibilities/3bii.htm&CatID=54&m=y this is what they would have to do.
<ebel> (it's the obligations if you store data)
<czajkowski> so now he has emailed back saying if I dont want to email him I can ring him
<ebel> They almost certainly should not have your password at all.
<ebel> Tell them that you do not want that person looking at your email.
<czajkowski> issue is this
<czajkowski> I send mail from my domain to --> x domain
<czajkowski> x domain never ever gets my maik
<czajkowski> x domain sends to my domain and I get it
<czajkowski> they want to log in and see the issue
<czajkowski> dont see why they need the email pwd
<czajkowski> both domains and set up mail are on BK servers
<czajkowski> davem: curse you for leaving
<ebel> yeah they don't need your password for that
<ebel> I suppose tech support can sometimes see very stupid complaints from people
<ebel> so they probably just want to confirm that you're not being stupid
<ebel> i.e. they want to check if the problem is between the keyboard and chair.
<ebel> However, they should have access to their own mail server logs which should help them diagnose
<ebel> though, who knows…
<czajkowski> ebel: twtter works
<czajkowski> bk are on it
<ebel> Tis a shame that publically shaming often is effective...
<czajkowski> nods
<davem> czajkowski: :p
#ubuntu-ie 2012-07-03
<Mokmeister> Hello everybody!
<Victor9098> Huzzah all!
<ebel> evening
<Mokmeister> Hello Victor9098
<Mokmeister> Hi ebel
<Mokmeister> Meeting at 9?
<ebel> yep
<Victor9098> That is the plan
<ebel> we'll hang on a few mins, see who turns up
<Mokmeister> Good good
<ebel> agenda is here http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-ie/441/detail/
<Victor9098> Bother, forget it was live UUPC night.  Will get the podcast tomorrow
<Mokmeister> Uupc?
<Victor9098> Ubuntu UK Podcast
<Mokmeister> Ok
<ebel> dum-de-dum
<Victor9098> If you have not listened to them before I highly recommend. The website is http://podcast.ubuntu-uk.org/ all the past shows are there
<Mokmeister> Yeah, will check it out, thanks.
<ebel> i've heard of it, but haven't listened to ti
<ebel> I used to listen to LugRadio at lot. that was good
<Victor9098> I have only listened to Lug a few times, and tried getting into the Linux Outlaws but did not take
<Mokmeister> I've only ever listened to stuff hap hazardly, never really followed any of these things
<Victor9098> But UUPC every two weeks and Full Circle Magazine both put out quality shows, good clean fun and all that ;)
<Mokmeister> I'd look st fcm from time to time, never listened to the podcast
<Mokmeister> Will check it out.
<ebel> right, reckon we should sorta get moving
<ebel> #startmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Jul  3 20:07:25 2012 UTC.  The chair is ebel. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
 * ebel is chairing the meeting
<ebel> Please say "PRESENT" if you're here and paying attention.
<ebel> PRESENT
<Victor9098> PRESENT
<airurando> PRESENT
<zmoylan> PRESENT
<Mokmeister> Present
<ebel> as mentioned the agenda page is here: http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-ie/441/detail/
<ebel> #link http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-ie/441/detail/
<ebel> #agenda Website
<ebel> #topic Website
<ebel> right, the ubuntu-ie website hosting on blacknight has expired.
<ebel> it being 1 year since we renewed :)
<ebel> So what do we want to do?
<Mokmeister> Options?
<airurando> Blacknight have very kindly sponsored two years hosting now.
<tdr112> hello
<ebel> We could (a) ask blacknight to please donate another year of hosting (as they have done very kindly for 2 years) or (b) tell them we don't need it anymore
<Victor9098> What sort of traffic did it get? Is it worth keeping up or will the loco.ubuntu do (with twitter/G+ accounts etc.)?
<airurando> no website
<airurando> no need for a host
<ebel> Victor9098: there is no website. No-one has created or set up or maintained the website.
<tdr112> we never use it
<ebel> Hence why I'm leaning towards cancellation.
<Victor9098> ok...thats that then :D
<tdr112> we have had it for 2 years and not done anything
<Mokmeister> Seems reasonable.
<Victor9098> I always go to and link to the loco.ubuntu
<tdr112> ebel: call a vote on it
<ebel> twas a nice idea. Alas nothing happened
<ebel> #vote should we cancel website?
<meetingology> Please vote on: should we cancel website?
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<ebel> er +1 for 'yes cancel it' -1 for 'no ask for another year'
<ebel> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from ebel
<Victor9098> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from Victor9098
<tdr112> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from tdr112
<zmoylan> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from zmoylan
<Mokmeister> Where is my plus sign?
<Mokmeister> ;)
<Mokmeister> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from Mokmeister
<ebel> consensus seems clear…
<ebel> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: should we cancel website?
<meetingology> Votes for:5 Votes against:0 Abstentions:0
<meetingology> Motion carried
<ebel> poor old airurando's internet is poor…
<Victor9098> We really do not need to be paying for hosting, plenty of options to get the message out and raise awareness
<ebel> anything else on the website?
<ebel> Victor9098: aye, we have a good bare minimum now
<tdr112> ebel: can we email blacknight and thank them
<ebel> tdr112: yes, I'll do that.
<tdr112> for the hosting so far so we leave on good terms
<ebel> yes, it was very kind of them to do that for us.
<Mokmeister> Should we thank them publicly?
<ebel> Mokmeister: yes.
<airurando2> awful shame we never got up and running with a website on blacknight.
<ebel> airurando2: aye.
<Mokmeister> Yeah
<ebel> #topic CDs
<ebel> right, we (i.e. I) have the ubuntu ie loco set of CDs for this release.
<ebel> They are from canonical, professional pressed CDs, and for promotion of ubuntu within ireland
<ebel> if you think you can help with that, send me a SAE and i'll send you some CDs.
<tdr112> we could give some out at makerfaire
<ebel> uptake has been… slow… there are loads of CDs left.
<ebel> suggestions welcome…
<Victor9098> I just upgraded all the fam over the web (and always have a LiveUSB on me :D )
<ebel> tdr112: good idea. I was tempted to go to that. P'haps I should hand you over some CDs shortly just in case
<Mokmeister> Ebel, as I said, I've put out an ad at work, have 12 requests already.
<ebel> Mokmeister: kewl. yep saw them emails. Good to see interest
<Mokmeister> Did you get the sae yet? Probably not
<Mokmeister> I only sent it monday
<ebel> Mokmeister: not yet
<ebel> any other ideas wrt CDs?
<ebel> airurando made a good point (ages ago) that since this is a LTS, it'll be useful for years for people.
<tdr112> have another ubuntu hour in late july
<ebel> So there's no rush to get rid of these soon. They won't be obseleted in a few months
<airurando> I think the life long learning festivals in Cork and Limerick could be a good place to use these CDs
<Mokmeister> Indeed.
<Mokmeister> The lifelong learning festival in limerick was in may though I thought?
<airurando> people from both Nexus cork and MilkLabs Limerick have expressed initial interest
<tdr112> maybe if we hit up some coder dojos
<airurando> Mokmeister indeed, I'm thinking 2013
<Mokmeister> I think the coder dojos would be a great idea
<ebel> aye coder dojo is a good idea
<tdr112> ok how about i take up the job of contacting some of them
<Mokmeister> Yeah, I could contact some in Limerick, Clare, maybe Kerry area
<ebel> that would be very helpful
<ebel> since we need to knock on their door
<Mokmeister> Email?
<ebel> yeah, email em all
<tdr112> i will contact some of the dublin ones
<Mokmeister> I was only looking into coder dojos there the other day (my kids are 8 and 7), and of the ones I liked at seem to be contactable electronically
<Mokmeister> Looked
<airurando> If there is a meetup in Dublin soon i'd like to take some.
<Mokmeister> I'm doing this from my phone, you'll have to forgive me!
<ebel> thanks guys
<ebel> another ubuntu hour is prob a good idea, sometime
<ebel> so if the coder dojos say "yes please", what do ye wanna do? Just send them my address? I can do the stuffing envelopes? Something else?
<ebel> (likewise lifelong learning, will people (who?) do the same again?)
<airurando> I'll try to keep a track on Lifelong Learning
<airurando> for 2013
<ebel> cool, thanks airurando
<ebel> ye all know my address to give out? If not ping me, i'll send it to ye.
<Mokmeister> Ok
<ebel> any other thoughts on CDs?
<Mokmeister> Can't think of anything at the moment
<tdr112> just had someome screem ubuntu out of a moving car
<airurando> could we call meetups or UHs in areas for say 4 weeks time to distribute some?
<airurando> nice tdr112
<ebel> airurando: good idea
<ebel> #topic another ubuntu hour?
<airurando> noot too soon
<airurando> plenty of time to promote
<tdr112> 28th?
<Victor9098> If anybody is in Vue Dublin at 5am on 20th July I will be happy to have an impromptu UH (Batman fan ;) )
 * ebel could maybe do early afternoon on sat 28th july, busy in evennig, maybe all day…
<Victor9098> +1 on early afternoon
<airurando> is the August bank holiday the first monday?
<ebel> 20th I'll be away
<ebel> airurando: aye. mon 6th aug
<ebel> so maaaaybe 28th from me…
<airurando> ebel: are you suggesting 20th or are you available on 28th?
<airurando> sorry
<ebel> not available 20th
<ebel> miiiight be available 28th
<airurando> 28th I think maybeeeee also for me
<ebel> could go for sat 4th aug?
<airurando> bank holiday weekend
<tdr112> grand by me
<airurando> not sure
<airurando> geeknic last bank holiday was poorly attended
<Victor9098> I already have other plans that weekend
<ebel> doodle poll…. ?
<airurando> what about the 11th or 18th of August
<airurando> I don't like the idea of a doodle poll
<Victor9098> Anything other then the bank holiday suits me
<airurando> there is no real rush in this
<airurando> I reckon mid to late August would be fine if people are available?
<ebel> last 2 weekends of august no good for me (away on honeymoon)
<ebel> may need to be away one weekend in aug
<airurando> ohhh sorry
<ebel> ;)
<ebel> well i dunno
<Mokmeister>  Congrats! I'm going top a wedding mid August too, good time to get married!
 * ebel got married a month or so ago
 * ebel doesn't understand why you'd go honeymoon straight after the wedding :)
<Mokmeister> Lol
<airurando> ebel dead right
<airurando> go when you choose
<ebel> anyway, dunno when to have UH
<ebel> hence suggesting doodle poll, then we can sort out when lots of people are free?
<airurando> aye but if you are not free there is little point
<airurando> you have the CDs
<airurando> so you call the date and time
<ebel> oh good point
<airurando> I just ask for a fair amount of time to promote
<airurando> If it goes to Sept so be it!
<ebel> well find the best time when (a) I'm free and (b) more other people are free ?
<Mokmeister> I'm not sure about cds for uh. Isn't it like bringing beer to a pub?
<Mokmeister> Just putting the question out there
<airurando> good point Mokmeister
<ebel> huh?
<zmoylan> but some of the attendees might have a user in mind for the disks?
<ebel> ah "preeching to the choir" sorta?
<Mokmeister> Indeed
<ebel> well those people might know people?
<ebel> and get past the backlog of me?
<Victor9098> Yes, no broadband out where I live, so the CDs are really handy
<Mokmeister> But yeah, people might have ideas alright.
<ebel> ok, i'll make a doodle poll of when I'm free, and send that to the mailing list? please mark your preferences, and we'll see from there?
<ebel> some weekend afternoon in dublin city centre?
<tdr112> ebel: if you cant be there i will meet you the week before and get them from you
<Victor9098> Sounds good
<ebel> tdr112: yes, we could that aswell
<ebel> grand
<ebel> #topic Any other Business?
<Victor9098> Should have given out the cds at the wedding... ;)
<Mokmeister> Lol!
<airurando> Mokmeister had a good point on IRC a week or so ago regarding reviving the LoCo but as we are approaching an hour I think we should finish
<Mokmeister> Yes actually, things are quiet.
<airurando> Mokmeister solid topic for August?
<Victor9098> Must be due to this glorious weather
<Mokmeister> Ok
<ebel> ok
<ebel> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Jul  3 20:58:46 2012 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes (wiki):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-ie/2012/ubuntu-ie.2012-07-03-20.07.moin.txt
<meetingology> Minutes (html):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-ie/2012/ubuntu-ie.2012-07-03-20.07.html
<airurando> ebel availability in august?
<ebel> thanks all for coming!
<Victor9098> Thanks for chairing!
<Mokmeister> Ha ha ha! For a duck!
<airurando> ebel are you around early Aug
<ebel> airurando: fly away on 24th aug, back 3 weeks later
<airurando> lovely
<ebel> airurando: so yes, available for the first part
<airurando> I really hope you have a great time
<airurando> might have a meeting before then if thats OK?
<airurando> cool
<ebel> yeah, there's roughly 2 month gap between now and then
<airurando> won't have it on the 23rd so :-D
<ebel> :)
<ebel> grand
<airurando> nn
<Mokmeister> Gmite
<Mokmeister> Gnite even!
#ubuntu-ie 2012-07-06
<czajkowski> aloha
<slashbel> good morning
<tdr112> morning all
<slashbel> morning tdr112
<tdr112> czajkowski: hearing lots of good thing about oggcamp
<ebel> morning
#ubuntu-ie 2012-07-08
<steampunkey> today i was shocked to find out that the orange in your tricolour stands for William of Orange's followers
<steampunkey> the same one that defeated the last Catholic king of the islands.
<steampunkey> i find that very very strange
<zmoylan> the flag is meant to indicate peace between the two.  nationalists and loyalists with a white indicating peace
<zmoylan> it was given to the irish by the french iirc
<steampunkey> i'd understand if it were a flag of the northern ireland - ie the brittish subject. but it's the flag of the republic
<steampunkey> zmoylan: i think its history is way more complex than that
<zmoylan> it predates the republic.
<zmoylan> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flag_of_Ireland#History
<steampunkey> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flag_of_Ireland#Symbolism
<steampunkey> "When the tricolour was designed in 1848 the Orange Order faced suppression and was in serious decline."
<steampunkey> very, very weird.
<zmoylan> it's irish history.  weird is a given
<steampunkey> when they're marching through streets of northern ireland in orange, they are hated. yet, see - they're on the flag of the republic.
<zmoylan> many of out greatest leaders were protestant, parnell and wolf tone.  the most northern part of the island is in the south.  after that it gets complicated :-D
<steampunkey> i understand there are protestants in ireland, and people must coexist in peace. but William of Orange - for me, he's the symbol of oppression of Catholicism
<zmoylan> i don't think the irish see him that way.  we would have a worse opinion of cromwell.
<steampunkey> oooh ". When he produced a Catholic heir, the tension exploded, and leading nobles called on William III of Orange (his son-in-law and nephew) to land an invasion army from the Netherlands, which he did."
<steampunkey> never did understand the "huns" insult before. i thought it's racist confusion. now i understand.
<steampunkey> wait... are dutch descendants of huns? they aren't are they?
<steampunkey> i guess i don't understand the "huns" insult then.
<zmoylan> there were a lot of mercenaries in the army that came over.
<steampunkey> what do you mean?
<zmoylan> most armies in ireland included mercenaries.  hessian (german) troops in ireland are said to have given rise to the phrase kilkenny cats.  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kilkenny_cat
#ubuntu-ie 2013-07-01
<delcoyote> lots of lamb here
<czajkowski> aloha
<tdr112> hey cztab
<czajkowski> hey
<czajkowski> anyone any idea who added our team to answers
<czajkowski> I've removed us
<czajkowski> but it causes d alot of people to leave the team
<tdr112> nope , I did wonder how it got added
<tdr112> can you just add any email to that system
<tdr112> is there not check done , eg a link you something emailed to you 1st
<czajkowski> only an admin can do it
<czajkowski> and we've no way of knowing who
<czajkowski> I already whinged
<tdr112> which admin
<tdr112> of the maining list or the lp team
<czajkowski> lp team
<tdr112> the Irish lp team ?
<czajkowski> yup
<tdr112> that is odd
<czajkowski> yeah
<Timoti> hi
#ubuntu-ie 2013-07-02
<czajkowski> tdr112: seen http://hackference.co.uk/
<tdr112> ya not sure it looks that good
#ubuntu-ie 2013-07-03
<czajkowski> these things happen
<czajkowski> these things happen
<czajkowski> bah
<zmoylan> ?
<czajkowski> never mind
<czajkowski> stupid machine lag
<airurando> does anyone here know how to add  our reapproval application to the next loco council meeting agenda here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoCouncilAgenda
<airurando> when you go to edit the page you can't copy the previous agenda item entries.
<airurando> after my antics this weekend I don't want to screw up the LoCo council meeting agenda page also.
<airurando> my internet is a bit flakey today
<zmoylan> reboot the modem?
<airurando> did that.
<airurando> zmoylan did you see a series of posts from me in here a while back or was I just talking to myself?
<tdr112> hey airurando
<zmoylan> i did.  have no answer though to how to add reapproval application.
<airurando> hi tdr112
<airurando> ah cool zmoylan, wasn't sure
<airurando> tdr112 do you know how to add agenda item to the loco council meeting agenda
<tdr112> nope but I havnt look at it
<airurando> it doesn't edit like normal wiki pages so I can't copy the format of previous entries.
<airurando> I don't know the correct wiki syntax to use to add the agenda item
<airurando> hang on
<airurando> making progress
<tdr112> ok
<tdr112> i am on the right edit page
<tdr112> airurando: do you have the data you what added
<airurando> ||[[https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrishTeam/ |Ubuntu Irish Team]] || [[https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrishTeam/IrishTeamReApprovalApplication2013|Re-Approval]] (expires on 2013-06-30)||
<airurando> does that look correct?
<airurando> if you can add it tdr112 that would be great
<airurando> tdr112 I got it.
<airurando> very strange
<tdr112> i see it now after i added it too
<tdr112> i have removed mine now
<tdr112> its all good
<airurando> don't know why i couldn't see the whole page when i tried to edit it initially
<airurando> browser issue I suspect
<tdr112> i think there is a embedded wiki page in that page
<tdr112> its not you I had to do some messing too
<airurando> cool.  all I was getting initially was a clank box with "add agenda item"
<airurando> *blank
<airurando> I reckon you loosened it up for me
<tdr112> ha
<airurando> czajkowski has kept our team active on the sites
<tdr112> yep fair play to her on that
 * airurando must send gentle reminders on all social streams re ubuntu hour on Saturday evening.
#ubuntu-ie 2013-07-04
<airurando> evening
<czajkowski> airurando: howdy
<czajkowski> hows your leg doing
<airurando> leg good.
<airurando> discharged from physio yesterday
<czajkowski> yay
<czajkowski> I should go get a top u[ physio on back with all the travel
<airurando> discharged from and discharged from orthopaedic clinic today
<airurando> how is your back doing?
<airurando> and yes you do seem to be part of the jet set these days
<czajkowski> only home till sunday
<czajkowski> then off to Berlin
<airurando> I do hope it is enjoyable
<tdr112> r
<tdr112> yo
<czajkowski> ello tdr112
<tdr112> good 4th of july ?
<tdr112> was at the us embassy doing soldering
<czajkowski> spent the day either on a plane or a train
<czajkowski> home from florence and dealing with my inbox
<czajkowski> wifi at conference wasn't great
<czajkowski> busy day tomorrow then saturday to myself
<czajkowski> sunday off again
<tdr112> have you started talking on the subject yet or just going to these events
<czajkowski> meeting people and going to the events
<czajkowski> when I come back from berlin next week, the plan is to start doing the online courses
<czajkowski> I'm currently lacking time
<czajkowski> Jon is in Berlin now as well :)
<czajkowski> so I'm here to check on the hens :)
<czajkowski> evil fox making its rounds again
<airurando> tdr112 nice TOG promotion by ardafruit
<tdr112> airurando: yep totaly out of the blue
<airurando> yeah it was a lovely surprise in my twitter stream
<tdr112> czajkowski: thats a lot of travel
<tdr112> ardafruit is a great site and they do great things
<czajkowski> tdr112: August may be busier
<czajkowski> November is quiet
<czajkowski> :)
<tdr112> going to ohm ?
<airurando> crikey czajkowski that is a lot of travel
<czajkowski> what is OHM ?
<airurando> do let us know when your work brings you to Dublin.
<tdr112> https://ohm2013.org
<czajkowski> I need to find time to be over there
<czajkowski> hmmm
<czajkowski> right sleep lark for me
<czajkowski> exhasusted
<airurando> czajkowski: enjoy whatever respite you get this weekend.
#ubuntu-ie 2013-07-05
<padmick> hi all
#ubuntu-ie 2013-07-07
<czajkowski> especially as last week I was in Florence
#ubuntu-ie 2014-07-01
<IrishMight> hello
#ubuntu-ie 2015-06-30
<Optimus> Hi!
<tdr112> hey Optimus
<Optimus> Hello!
#ubuntu-ie 2016-07-04
<czajkowski> .c
